# 'smart' TS-E adapter patent?



## keithcooper (Jan 10, 2017)

A new Canon patent for a TS-E adapter looks to potentially include powered movements and feedback of settings to the camera.







Whilst shown as an adapter for a mirrorless camera, the mechanism could work in a new TS-E lens.

Details at http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/canon-ef-lenses-rumours-and-news/


----------



## Antono Refa (Jan 10, 2017)

Tilt shift lens with IS? What would be the point?


----------



## keithcooper (Jan 10, 2017)

Antono Refa said:


> Tilt shift lens with IS? What would be the point?



It's just part of the range of things they often include in patents - shows it working with any lens. Patents often show a lot of related stuff 'just because'.

Then again I use TS-E lenses all the time, quite often hand held ... yes heresy, I know;-)

I quite like the idea of just picking three points to define a plane in space, and it working out the settings (if possible) to align the focal plane. Now that's something I would be surprised to see.


----------



## the.unkle.george (Jan 10, 2017)

How about as a EF lens with IS lens adapter to mirrorless APS-C sensor that can control the IS for a minor tilt-shift effect. Might as well take advantage of that larger image circle for something.


----------



## Antono Refa (Jan 11, 2017)

keithcooper said:


> Antono Refa said:
> 
> 
> > Tilt shift lens with IS? What would be the point?
> ...



I've seen a friend shoot video with a TS-E 24mm f/3.5L II attached to a 5DmkII (hand holding the gear walking after whatever it is he was shooting) because he liked the colors.

It's all good, but I would be surprised if the target audience is large enough for Canon to add IS in those lenses.


----------

